# False eyelashes on a job interview?



## SewAmazing (Oct 9, 2009)

I have an upcoming job interview for a drugstore chain management level position. Is this appropriate?


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't think there would be anything wrong with the singles. They look more natural than a full set of eyelashes and you can't even tell they're there if applied correctly.


----------



## Krystal (Oct 9, 2009)

I also believe singles ones would be fine if applied correctly plus they look more natural. I wouldn't go with a full set.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 10, 2009)

The best look is a low key professional look...


----------



## MakeupByMe (Oct 10, 2009)

I Always Wear false lashes ALWAYS lol but little to no shadow &amp; neutral blush and lips helps your makeup (with Falsies) look nice But not over the top


----------



## SewAmazing (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks everybody! I always get nervous when I see evening makeup in professional settings. It just seems so inappropriate. I have decided on a matte eyelook, with some natural style individual lashes just on the outer corners, rosy blush, and lipstick--but no lipgloss. It's so hard not to want to shimmer and glitter (lol), but alas, it may be too much personality. BUT, I can always unleash myself on weekends..


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 21, 2009)

How did it go?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 21, 2009)

Ha ha, I like what you finally decided on!


----------



## Lucy (Oct 21, 2009)

sounds good! let us know how you get on!


----------



## mebs786 (Oct 21, 2009)

I think its fine to wear them...


----------

